#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Certificering takels

## mtouch

Ik ben nieuw hier, maar na het doorspitten van het forum, heb ik me toch maar geregistreerd om deze vraag te kunnen stellen: wat is de regelgeving betreffende het (laten) certificeren van takels?

Ik "weet" een hoop, maar als ik dan ga nadenken hoe ik dat weet, dan moet ik toch toegeven dat het meeste is "van horen zeggen." Ik ben ook meer een licht- dan een riggingman, maar dit wil ik toch wel even weten.

Volgens mij moeten bijvoorbeeld motor- en handtakels (omdat het kettingwerk is) iedere vier jaar opnieuw gecertificeerd/getest worden. Dat zijn ook de geluiden die ik om me heen hoor. Maar WAAR staat dat? Van WIE moet dat? En als dat geen wetgevende instantie is, met alle respect, maar wie is dat dan helemaal? Mennens bijvoorbeeld kan zoveel adviseren, maar da's me natuurlijk niet objectief genoeg  :Wink: .

Ik heb ook begrepen dat er inmiddels een ontwerprichtlijn is (was recent nieuws) voor de evenementenbranche. Houdt die ook rekening met een andere termijn waarop er periodiek gecertificeerd moet worden? Bij mij op mijn werk komt het rustig voor dat motortakels drie maanden stil staan en ALS ze dan eens de kist uit komen dan draaien ze natuurlijk net een paar minuutjes.

Kortom, als iemand een link voor me heeft of gewoon een antwoord, ben ik er enorm mee geholpen.

Alvast bedankt!

Michiel

----------


## Eddy

Het zit zo: in de derde herziene druk (september 2003) van Arbo-informatieblad AI 17 hijs- en hefmiddelen staan de inspectie- en herkeurtermijnen van hijs-en hefmiddelen vastgelegd. Hierin staat dus ook de herkeurtermijn voor takels vastgelegd: deze is JAARLIJKS. Dit is dus niet iets wat Mennens of wie dan ook zelf verzonnen heeft maar dat is gewoon wet, en deze wet is samengevat in de AI 17. Wat wel onderwerp van discussie kan zijn, is wat er allemaal voor werkzaamheden daar allemaal onder vallen. De branchevereniging voor hijs- en hefmiddelenleveranciers EKH heeft hiervoor richtlijnen vastgelegd, maar deze zijn niet verplicht. Wel is het zo dat men hierbij probeert zo veilig mogelijk te werk te gaan.

Ik zou je alleen niet durven zeggen hoe het zit met die ontwerprichtlijn voor de evenementenbranche. Om eerlijk te zijn.. Dat wil ik ook wel weten!  :Wink:

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mtouch_
> 
> 
> 1--Ik ben nieuw hier, maar na het doorspitten van het forum, heb ik me toch maar geregistreerd om deze vraag te kunnen stellen: wat is de regelgeving betreffende het (laten) certificeren van takels?
> 
> 2--Volgens mij moeten bijvoorbeeld motor- en handtakels (omdat het kettingwerk is) iedere vier jaar opnieuw gecertificeerd/getest worden. Dat zijn ook de geluiden die ik om me heen hoor. Maar WAAR staat dat? Van WIE moet dat? 
> 
> 3--Ik heb ook begrepen dat er inmiddels een ontwerprichtlijn is (was recent nieuws) voor de evenementenbranche. Houdt die ook rekening met een andere termijn waarop er periodiek gecertificeerd moet worden? 
> 
> ...



1-- Inderdaad AI 17 hoofdstuk 5.
7 paginas uitleg

2--een motortakel of handtakel is geen ketting of kettingwerk.
Dus de ketting die in je motor zit wel.
dus die ketting kan om de 4 jaar alleen indien los genomen of los aangeboden ter keuring.
En die takel moet meestal 1x per jaar omdat de fabrikant dit voorschrijft.

3--De Nederlandse praktijkrichtlijn 8020-10 heeft de naam - Evenementen - Hijs en heftechniek - Veiligheidsfactoren. En gaat dus niet over certificering of keuren

4--als ze een tijdje stilstaan is dit niet goed omdat het vet niet gemixt wordt wat in de motor zit. (zie topic lodestar kettingtakels)

5--gewoon uit nieuwsgierigheid: wat ben je van plan dan?

----------


## mtouch

Inspecteren en keuren is volgens mij niet hetzelfde als certificeren. Inspecteren mag je als gevorderde gebruiker volgens mij zelf en je moet dit bijhouden, zodat je aan kunt tonen dat je dit minimaal jaarlijks gedaan hebt. Daar komt die termijn van een jaar vandaan.

In beperkte mate geldt dit volgens mij ook voor keuren. Ik heb alleen altijd begrepen dat bij daadwerkelijk certificeren (wat volgens mij dus iets heel anders is) de takels ook getest/gemeten etc. worden. Aangezien de apparatuur en gereedschap hiervoor de nodige investeringen met zich meebrengen, zou dit voor normale verhuurbedrijven nogal overdreven zijn om dit allemaal zelf aan te schaffen. Plus dat natuurlijk niet zomaar iedereen mag certificeren. Hoe wordt dit eigenlijk bepaald, wie dat wel en niet mag?

Maar ook het LATEN certificeren kost geld. Vandaar dat ik me afvroeg hoe dit precies zit qua termijnen. Want op je certificaten staan volgens mij (heb ze even niet bij de hand) ook aflooptermijnen en het lijkt me stug dat dat een jaar is. Als dat zo is, dan zouden takels volgens mij stukken duurder zijn in de verhuur.

Als ik overigens onzin uitkraam: somebody please stop me  :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

Inspecteren MOET - maar niet perse door een EKH-boer of collega-"oud-papierhandelaar".
Certificeren bestaat niet (meer) in de algemene wetgeving voor hijsmiddelen.
Keuren ~ onderzoeken en beproeven (en afgeven van een keuringsattest/bewijs/certificaat) bestaat alleen voor oa. Kranen (~2jaarlijks) en Liften (~jaarlijks).
Voor jouw takels staat er gewoon:
1) ze moeten voldoen aan de MachineRichtlijn.
2) je mag ze niet boven mensen gebuiken.
3) je moet ze tenminste 1x per jaar (laten) inspecteren - door een deskundige = natuurlijke of rechts-persoon, of instelling.  
En die deskundigheid kun je zelf verwerven.
4) als je ze in deze sector (boven personen) wilt gebruiken, mag je er niet meer dan de helft van de nominale (toelaatbare) last aan hangen. 

Binnenkort verschijnt er een stukje van mij op de ARGH website over de verschrikkelijke certificeer-wind-handel waaraan onze sector bloot staat. 
En waarbij allemaal van die "erkende keurders" voor veel geld heel weinig presteren....
Lekker zo veel mogelijk zelf doen.

----------


## mtouch

5--gewoon uit nieuwsgierigheid: wat ben je van plan dan?

Nou, geen geniepige plannen of zo, maar om alles even heel plat te concretiseren: er staan bij ons in het magazijn gewoon 60 motortakels (Verlinde SM58), waarvan Mennens roept dat ze gecertificeerd dienen te worden. Nou ben ik enorm pro-veiligheid, maar zelfs ik wil voordat dat geld aan certificering wordt uitgegeven eerst wel eens even weten of dat inderdaad wettelijk verplicht is. Beproeving en echt GRONDIGE inspectie ben ik helemaal voor, maar niet omdat een leverancier dat zonodig wil. Zijn kachel moet ook branden...

En Rinus durft het dan nog iets concreter uit te drukken dan ik aanvankelijk, maar hij slaat de spijker wat mij betreft inderdaad op zijn kop als hij zegt (dat begrijp ik hopelijk goed) dat iedereen in Nederland zijn takels maar laat certificeren onder de noemer "misschien hoeft het niet, maar laat ik het om later bureaucratisch geneuzel uit de weg te gaan toch maar doen." Hier spelen de "erkende keurders" natuurlijk maar wat graag op in.

Kan me overigens voorstellen dat je voor het buitenland misschien wel nog periodiek moet laten certificeren? 

Overigens bedankt voor de tips over wat ik waar vinden kan!

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

je moet ze natuurlijk wel (laten) keuren elk jaar!!
boutjes kunnen lostrillen, slipkoppelingen kunnen stukgaan, remmen kunnen vet worden enz. Alleen zijn er (van de verhalen) slechte ervaringen met mennens. die plakken er alleen een stikker op en verven ze weer als nieuw.

----------


## mtouch

Ja, nee, je hebt gelijk, ik begin nu certificeren en keuren nog bijna zelf door elkaar te halen. Natuurlijk moet keuren jaarlijks, maar je kan dus jaarlijks een hoop zelf doen, zeker wanneer je de gebruiksfrequentie in acht neemt. Desalniettemin vind ik keuring buiten de deur ook een veilig idee. Is ook een stuk objectiever naar je klanten toe; waarom zou je immers je eigen takels afkeuren? Wij hebben bovendien ook niet allemaal een testbank. Boutjes controleren, ketting smeren etc. daar heeft echter niet iedereen een externe leverancier voor nodig.

Ik wist niet eens dat Mennens ook verfde? Bij ons is het doorgaans alleen een sticker als ze hiervandaan terugkomen :Smile: . Oh ja en er was een fase omgedraaid, ook lekker handig om op klus achter te komen[} :Smile: ].

Iemand nog tips voor waar je takels nog meer kunt laten keuren?

----------


## rinus bakker

De 'zwendel' van de keuringspapierhandelaren is wijdverbreid bekend.
Vorige week was ik bij een company die twee oude Verlinde L104's net had laten 'certificeren' bij een groot "Erkend Keuringsbedrijf voor Hijs- en Hefmiddelen" in het Hoge Noorden (ergens tussen Zwolle en Delfzijl) en binnen een halve minuut nadat ik de f.c.-deksel uit pure nieuwsgierigheid toch even had opgetild vond ik een kettingschalm met de schade(deuk) erin die absoluut tot afkeur had moeten leiden.... maar de EKH-boer had ze wel goedgekeurd/gecertificeerd. Die mensen daar besloten in elk geval de (forse) rekening voor prutskeur niet te betalen.
En zo zou ik nog wel een paginaatje of wat van dit soort ErkendePrutsKeurvoorbeelden kunnen vullen. 
Maar ja, je kunt de certificeerder nooit aansprakelijk stellen, dus die hebben daarmee een vrijbrief tot ongegeneerd raakknoeien! 
En dat doen ze dus ook veel te vaak. 
Zeker bij die "vreemde gasten" uit deze business. 
("Ja die gasten doen iets voor popconcerten of theater ofzo....").
Overigens hoor je natuurlijk in verhouding veel verhalen over de Mennens groep, maar dat komt ook omdat dat nou eenmaal een hele grote in de Hijs- en Hefbusiness is.
Alleen, omdat ze de motor zijn achter de EKH zou je ook wel wat meer een voorbeeldfunktie van ze verwachten. En daar vrees ik toch dat de commercie het wint. 

2 mtouch: als je zegt dat jullie zo'n zestig SM58 hebben staan ben ik wel benieuwd geworden naar de naam van jullie winkel, waar jullie zitten en wat je voor soort klussen jullie doen.
60 is geen kattepis - dus ook geen kleine company en dus ook weer leuk voor de lijst van "met-z'n-hoevelen-we-nou-eigenlijk-zijn-in-de-entertainment-techniek".

----------


## mtouch

Hoihoi,

De naam van het bedrijf is Bright Light Theatertechniek en we zitten in Amstelveen. Vast wel eens van gehoord toch? Meer informatie vind je op www.brightlight.nl . Als je meer wilt weten, moet je me maar even mailen, want om dat hier nou precies in geuren en kleuren uit de doeken te doen, is ook niet echt de bedoeling lijkt me...

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

als je 60 takels in huis hebt, is er toch ook wel iemand die ze kan keuren, Mennens lijkt geen optie. maar ik zou ook niet weten waar wel. Misschien wil het riggingbedrijf uit etten-leur het wel doen.

In de nieuwe nennorm staat in ieder geval de regels voor hijsen boven mensen. Hebben jullie die al gelezen?

Hebben jullie ook riggers in dienst?

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Jeroen,

bedoel je met die 'nen-norm' soms de NPR 8020-10. 
Dat is nog zeker geen NEN norm hoor,
het is een (ontwerp voor een) Nederlandse Praktijk Richtlijn,
en dat kan op termijn voorstel voor een norm worden.
(En omdat de Lidstaten in principe geen eigen landelijke normen meer maken, 
maar meteen overgaan tot Europees overleg, hebben we misschien de voorzet voor een EN-norm liggen,
al duurt het uitkomen daarvan vast nog wel 3-5 jaar.)
Er wordt nu binnen (en buiten, oa. in de ESTA=USA) het NEN kritisch naar gekeken, 
en in de volgende bespreking vind een gesprek plaats met de NEN-specialist 
die in Europa meepraat over ontwikkelingen in de Machine Richtlijn.
Dus met een beetje geluk gaat die ook wat beter geformuleerd worden,
want daar staat heel wat aan onduidelijks in in de Nederlandstalige versie. 
Helaas zullen we de herziening van dit jaar wel niet meer halen,
dus ook dat zal wel weer 5 jaar duren.
Maar ooit..............
Overigens is het natuurlijk niet zo dat die NPR 8020-10 nu nog helemaal geen waarde heeft.
Verzekeraars, opdrachtgevers en/of veiligheidsinspecteurs kunnen het als leidraad nemen. 
En natuurlijk jijzelf kan daar ook naar verwijzen bij leveringscontracten.

----------


## G-LiTe

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jeroen de Goei_
> 
> als je 60 takels in huis hebt, is er toch ook wel iemand die ze kan keuren, Mennens lijkt geen optie. maar ik zou ook niet weten waar wel. Misschien wil het riggingbedrijf uit etten-leur het wel doen.
> 
> In de nieuwe nennorm staat in ieder geval de regels voor hijsen boven mensen. Hebben jullie die al gelezen?
> 
> Hebben jullie ook riggers in dienst?

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

mee eens

----------


## rinus bakker

Even inhakend op dit topic, en op iets wat we met de ARGH en de NEN graag willen gaan aanpakken.


Hoe zit het met de huidige controle-inspectie-praktijk bij de diverse verhuurbedrijven?
Het gaat mij niet in eerste instantie om de (goede of slechte) naam[*] van de 'papier-verstrekkende' firma (de inspecteerder/keurder), 
maar of de "jaarlijkse zelfdiscipline" van de eigenaar/verhuurder er wel is en vooral....
wat de ervaring is met het laten inpecteren/keuren van het hijs- en hefmateriaal in het algemeen.

 [*] over sommige van die firma's zijn genoeg verhalen in omloop. Die kunnen later nog wel eens worden geinventariseerd om als ondersteuning aan een eigen vorm van keuringsregime bij de overheid neer te leggen..... zoals we toch al een heel eigen werkwijze hebben in heel veel andere opzichten.


- Worden handtakels zelf gecontroleerd of weggebracht? Jaarlijks? Kost dat? Tevreden over dat uitbestede werk? 
- Worden klimtakels zelf gecontroleerd of weggebracht? Jaarlijks? Kost dat? Tevreden over dat uitbestede werk? 
- Worden trussen en of towers zelf gecontroleerd of weggebracht? Jaarlijks? Kost dat? Tevreden over dat uitbestede werk? 
- Worden statieven/wind-ups enz. zelf gecontroleerd of weggebracht? Jaarlijks? Kost dat? Tevreden over dat uitbestede werk?
- Worden 1-persoonshoogwerkers zelf gecontroleerd of weggebracht? Jaarlijks? Kost dat? Tevreden over dat uitbestede werk?  
- Worden harpsluitingen zelf gecontroleerd of weggebracht? Jaarlijks? Kost dat? Tevreden over dat uitbestede werk? 
- Worden verstelbare balkklemmen zelf gecontroleerd of weggebracht? Jaarlijks? Kost dat? Tevreden over dat uitbestede werk? 
- Worden staalstroppen zelf gecontroleerd of weggebracht? Jaarlijks? Kost dat? Tevreden over dat uitbestede werk? 
enz enz enz

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Laten we eens beginnen met    Handtakels
Wat doen de bedrijven waar je ze naar toe brengt?
Als ze het goed zouden doen inspecteren ze:
1: *de kettinghaak.* 
1-1 Inspecteren of de haak geen zichtbare permanente vervorming heeft. 
1-2 Meten met schuifmaat of de haak niet is "open gebogen"
1-3 Het veiligheidsklepje nog juist werkt, genoeg veerkracht heeft en de bevestigingsmanier van het veiligheidsklepje aan de haak nog degelijk is.
1-4 de verbinding waarmee de haak wordt bevestigd aan de ketting. Hierbij moet gelet worden op eventuele bouten en moeren en/of spanbussen. 

En hier ligt een groot risico. Het gebeurt mij nog te vaak dat ik haken in mijn handen krijg waarbij de verbinding naar de ketting los zit. Dit betekent dat voor elk gebruik van de takel (hand of electrotakel)de haak geïnspecteerd moet worden. Laatst nog bij een riggstar motor. De inbusboutjes waren toch al 8mm losgedraaid toen ze uit het verhuurbedrijf kwamen. Nog eens 8 mm en de ketting zou loskomen van zijn haak. Cm Lodestar heeft zijn meeste verbindingen met spanbussen en conische pennen. Verlinde gebruikt bouten en moeren.

2: *de ketting*
2-1 Bekijk of de ketting toe is aan zijn jaarlijkse of 4 jaarlijkse keuring en inspectie. 
2-2 Test de ketting met een massa die gelijk staat aan de dubbele WLL
2-3 bekijk de ketting visueel op zichtbare beschadigingen. (de afkeurmaatstaven liggen op 10%)
2-4 bekijk of de ketting voldoende vet is.

3: *Het takelhuis*
3-1 bekijk bouten moeren spanbussen en inbusssen nog goed zijn aangedraaid.
3-2 bekijk of het takelhuis geen scheuren of beschadigingen toont.
3-3 bekijk de takelhaak zoals de kettinghaak
3-4 bekijk of alle kettingen nog goed door de takel gaan en luister hierbij ook goed of er rare geluiden zijn.
3-4 bekijk of alle gegevens zoals laatste inspectiedatum, naam van fabrikant, toelaatbare veilige werklast enz. nog leesbaar op de takel aanwezig zijn.

4 : *de test*
1,5 : 1 voor handaangedreven werktuigen. 
Alleen zou ik hierover nog wel discussie willen voeren.

Zet al jouw testresultaten op papier met jouw handtekening er onder, en je handtakel is goedgekeurd.

NU WEL LET OP: ik ben misschien hier wel iets vergeten!!.
Maar door dit soort papieren zelf te ontwikkelen (of te laten ontwikkelen) waarna er een keuringslijst ontstaat die compleet is, en waarbij voldaan is aan alle eisen die de fabrikant stelt,( de wet zou al goed moeten zijn omdat er een CE stikker op zit) ben je in eerste instantie even bezig om een complete lijst te creëren, maar hierna trek je elk jaar je lijst uit de kast, en voert je inspectie uit.

----------


## rinus bakker

Als je begint met het te willen hebben over handtakels 
en daarna toch het voorbeeld van rigstar en lodestar erbij gaat halen mag je het geheel wel verder uitbreiden naar de electrische takels hoor.

En ook al is zo'n ding gisteren nog geinspecteerd:
visuele controle voorafgaand aan gebruik !moet !toch !telkens !weer !elke !dag dat je ze gebruikt.
Haakklepjes, boutjes, kettingzak+ophanging enz enz zijn allemaal dingen waarvoor in de Evolutie de primatenogen in je knar zijn komen zitten, en de tastzin vooral in de vingertoppen is gelokaliseerd, je neus ruikt gebakken windingen of rotte electrakabels, en je oren laten een slecht gesmeerd lager betrappen .....enz enz.
Het gebruiken van al je zintuigen is altijd een aan te bevelen handelswijze.
Het uitschakelen ervan is dus niet echt slim.

----------


## mtouch

Wat zijn in een vogelvlucht dan even de de zaken die aan de orde komen bij beproeving? Want een trekbank heeft natuurlijk niet iedereen en ik meen me ook te kunnen herinneren dat er ook een hittebeproeving plaats dient te vinden.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Dus is er niet veel voor nodig om een jaarlijkse inspectie uit te voeren. Je moet alleen wat testen toevoegen.
En inderdaad, kettingzakophangingen en kettingzaktouwtjes en de kettingzak zelf ben ik al vergeten te vermelden.
nog meer?

En wat betreft de electrotakels, eigelijk hetzelfde als de handtakel.
Alleen moeten hier de kabels getest worden.
dit betekent dat je 
1: bekijken of er beschadigingen zijn aan de kabels
2: De motor op laat lopen en de kabels stevig bewegen om te constateren of er kabelbreuken in zitten.
3: De motor neer laat lopen en de kabels stevig bewegen om te constateren of er kabelbreuken in zitten.

Voor de Lodestar heb ik 3 lijsten gemaakt (vertaalt)van Rocky Paulson
Maar dat is echt teveel om hier neer te zetten. (wel opvraagbaar)

1e lijst: 
5 controle punten waarop gelet moet worden bij binnenkomen of uitgaan van de takel.
2e lijst: 
17 controle punten die getest moeten worden als er problemen zijn met de 1e controlelijst of in ieder geval 1x per jaar.
3e lijst :
53 controle punten waarmee je de gehele takel uit elkaar kan halen en weer in elkaar kan zetten.

En inderdaad, de meeste controle die er gedaan wordt is visueel.

Dus kan je de volgende stelling maken:

Inspecteren is:  kijken, luisteren, meten en testen met proefbelasting
Keuren is : goedkeuren of afkeuren
Certificeren is: je handtekening (met  achternaam) er onder zetten als het is goed gekeurd.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mtouch_
> 
> Wat zijn in een vogelvlucht dan even de de zaken die aan de orde komen bij beproeving? Want een trekbank heeft natuurlijk niet iedereen en ik meen me ook te kunnen herinneren dat er ook een hittebeproeving plaats dient te vinden.



Dus moet je de kettingen wel even wegbrengen. Maar dan moet je weer weten hoe je de ketting in en uitvoert.

En van hittebeproeving weet ik niets.

Welke bedrijven buiten mennens om certificeren er eigenlijk?
Of kent iemand bedrijven die dit op de juiste manier doen?

----------


## CoenCo

Iedereen kan natuurlijk certificeren, de vraag is of je er wat aan hebt  :Smile: 
Mennens is lid van de "erkende keurbedrijven hijs- en hefmiddelen" (voorzover dat wat zegt) www.ekh.nl
op hun website:
_Binnen de EKH zijn keurbedrijven van hijs- en hefmiddelen (dit zijn zowel hijs- en hefgereedschappen als hijs- en hefwerktuigen) verenigd. Deze bedrijven kunnen participeren in een sectie Hijs- en hefgereedschappen (onder de haak) en/of een sectie Hijskranen (boven de haak)._
Alleen voor groningen-stad vermelden zij bijv. al drie bedrijven,
Mennens, Kwint en Rodeco

----------


## rinus bakker

De belangrijkste doelstelling van de EKH is volgens mij om de NMA te ontlopen.....
Hoge (afgesproken?) keuringsprijzen ....
en 
facturen voor een veel te vaak slecht verantwoord "product".
Om de Gamma maar eens te persifleren:
"Een echte professional kent... heel goed zonder de EKH!"

----------


## frankv1234

To jeroen & Rinus.

Als ik de discussie goed gevolgd heb dan hoef ik mijn lodestars niet jaarlijks weg te brengen voor een externe keuring maar kan dit ook door ons zelf gedaan worden. Aangezien ik
niet zelf de ketting kan testen met een dubbelle wll zal ik dit wel extern moeten laten doen.

Tot nu toe heb ik altijd alle takels jaarlijks laten keuren bij een externe firma. Als dit echter ook door ons zelf kan gebeuren scheelt dit uiteraard geld en tijd. 

Jeroen, wil jij de door jouw gehanteerde lijsten delen met de medeforum gebruikers ??? zo ja dan zou ik hier heel graag een exemplaar van ontvangen. mijn mailadres edit door mod: staat in je profiel  :Smile: 

Ik hoor graag een reactie

----------


## rinus bakker

2 Frankv1234,

Er staat NIETS over verplichte jaarlijks uitbestede keuringen in de Wet- of Regelgeving!.
Jaarlijkse Inspecties - met rapport - door een deskundige, meer niet. 
Ik zal eens zoeken naar de Lodestar-checklist die StageRigging in de VS ooit voor haar inspecties opsgeteld heeft, en die werd erkend door CM als fabrikant.
Mail me en ik fax hem naar je door.

Rinus

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 
> Er staat NIETS over verplichte jaarlijks uitbestede keuringen in de Wet- of Regelgeving!.
> Jaarlijkse Inspecties - met rapport - door een deskundige, meer niet. 
> Ik zal eens zoeken naar de Lodestar-checklist die StageRigging in de VS ooit voor haar inspecties opsgeteld heeft, en die werd erkend door CM als fabrikant.
> Mail me en ik fax hem naar je door.



Dit zijn de lijsten die ik heb vertaald, maar niet erkend door CM.
Ten eerste moet je een deskundig persoon zijn.
Als je zelf takels gaat keuren met enkel die lijst, Moet je wel weten wat er bedoeld word op die lijst. Daarna kan je de takels veiliger en gekeurd de weg op sturen. Maar het komt natuurlijk ook voor dat je afkeurt. En dan moet er een reparatie uitgevoerd worden. Hiervoor heb je weer de juiste ruimte en gereedschappen nodig. 
En voor het geld dat uitbesteed word aan externe keuring - certificering,  kan je al snel een cursus volgen en de juiste gereedschappen kopen. 
Dus als iemand zijn eigen takels wilt keuren, dan zal je in eerste instantie tijd en geld moeten investeren. 
Maar dat valt allemaal te overzien.

als ik het goed begrijp dan zijn externe keuringen bij het EKH
1-- onbetrouwbaar
2-- duur

Dus als je zelf takels verhuurt en je gaat zelf investeren
1-- veiliger
2-- goedkoper (zeker op lange duur)

En als je takels verhuurt en je brengt ze dan toch naar de EKH
1-- je weet niet beter
2-- het maakt je niet uit of het veilig is als je de verantwoordelijkheid maar van je af kan schuiven.

Wordt vervolgd

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> - Worden trussen en of towers zelf gecontroleerd of weggebracht? Jaarlijks? Kost dat? Tevreden over dat uitbestede werk?



Nu heb ik het idee dat trussen eenvoudig zelf geïnspecteerd kunnen worden. Het neemt alleen veel tijd in beslag.
Hier ook weer voornamelijk visuele inspectie. 
Kijken kijken kijken naar zichtbare lasscheuren, verbuigingen, deuken enz. 

Indien er meerdere zichtbare lasscheuren zijn, afgekeurd.
Wanneer er verbuigingen zijn, afgekeurd.
Wanneer de deuken meer zijn dan 10%, afgekeurd.

Gaten opmeten van de koppelingen, spanbussen en lassen van koppelingen,

En als je goed wilt testen maak je een overspanning met een massa, en meet je de doorbuiging.

Bij alle trussen sla je een nummer in en dat nummer correspondeert weer met het certificaat wat je zelf hebt gemaakt.

Zijn er eigenlijk bedrijven die hun trussen inspecteren of laten inspecteren?

 :Smile:

----------


## Gast1401081

HHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  ff, 

de takels en overige hijs en hefwerktuigen moeten volgens NEN3140 , 2e druk,  15.5.4 worden gecontroleerd op de goede werking van electrische en electronische beveiligingsinrichtingen en veiligheidscontacten, met een periode van 3 maand, volgens 15.1.1-tabel1-e, of zo vaak daar aanleiding toe is (RIE-plan) en na reparatie.

Betekend in ons geval minstens iedere 3 maand de megger erop, om te zien of-ie nog veilig is, of als hij langer dan 3 maand stil heeft gestaan : bij wederingebruikname.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

wat is een megger en waar ligt het gevaar in dit geval?

----------


## Gast1401081

Isolatieweerstand, zegt wat over elektrische veiligheid, en over de toestand van de motor.
(vooral bij takels gaat het dan over het uitschietende tandwiel etc)

Ben geen expert in takels, maar dit geeft de norm weer. 

een megger is een ohm-meter, maar dan met een iets hogere spanning dan de universeelmeter.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Een warmte behandeling voor kettingwerk is in dit topic al eerder aan de orde gekomen. Nu is er bekend dat bij nieuw kettingwerk een hitte of warmtebehandeling de sterkte van het materiaal beïnvloed.
Kettingwerk tot een hoge temperatuur warm maken (laten gloeien)en dan snel of geleidelijk weer af te laten koelen maak het materiaal soms minder broos en maak de structuur van het materiaal sterker. Hierin zijn natuurlijk verschillende toepassingen.
We hebben over ketting die nieuw gemaakt word.

Nu staat er in het arbobesluit  art. 7-20 Hijs- en Hefgereedschappen regel 7,8 en 9 dat een warmtebehandeling voor kettingwerk zo dikwijls als nodig moet worden uitgevoerd.

Weet iemand wat hiermee word bedoeld?

----------


## rinus bakker

De oudere staalsoort/kwaliteiten moesten een warmtebehandeling ondergaan om de opgebouwde (hijs-)spanningen te ontlaten.... 
Voor de nieuwere soorten (hoogwaardig legerings-)staal is dat juist uit de boze. Deze zijn vaak juist extra sterk gemaakt door koude-behandelingen.
Verdere uitleg wordt een boek - dat ik ook eerst nog weer eens moet doorlezen...ik ben ook geen staloloog. 
Van die 'oudere' staalsoorten is nog maar heel erg weinig in gebruik voor hijswerk ... 
maar wetgeving hobbelt vaak 15-20 jaar achter de (technische) ontwikkelingsfeiten aan.
Normen hebben een achterstand van pakweg 5-10 jaar op de 'state of the art' / stand van de tchniek.

----------


## mtouch

Even voor de leukigheid: ik heb een offerte ontvangen voor de (ahum) certificering van onze takels. De offerte is afkomstig van een firma waarvan ik de naam niet zal noemen, maar het begint met een 'M'en eindigt op 'ennens.'

60x Electrische kettingtakel type Verlinde Stagemaker, 500 kg
    visuele inspectie, aftesten met gewicht,
    NEN 3140 elektrische keuring
    Prijs per stuk    99,-

84x Handkettingtakel wll 500 kg, MCH5-005, Ingersoll-Rand
    visuele inspectie, aftesten met gewicht
    Prijs per stuk    50,-

12x Balkenklemmen Yale YC3, 3ton, 80-320 mm
    Prijs per stuk    25,-


Ik vind het een hoop geld voor wat je volgens de reacties op dit topic zelf ook kan. Wel nog een vraagje: het aftesten met gewicht, dat doen ze tot de maximale werklast neem ik aan? Of halen ze een stukje van de ketting af en testen dat vervolgens tot de breuklast?

En die electrische keuring? Daar heb je dus een megger voor nodig begrijp ik, maar dan kan je het dus ook zelf?

Verder wordt hier wel gesproken over warmtebehandeling. Maar is met die nieuwe staalsoorten de warmteBEPROEVING dan ook niet meer verplicht? Hiervoor zal dan ook een stukje van de ketting af moeten worden gehaald, neem ik aan?

Groeten, Michiel.

----------


## rinus bakker

Als je het zelf wilt doen, moet je natuurlijk wel de vereiste deskundighheid hebben!
En uit jouw vraag over de proefbelasting blijkt dat dit (nog) niet het geval is.
Begin maar eens met een handleiding van die apparaten door te lezen!
Electische takel: 1,25 x nominaal hijsvermogen (zowel statisch als dynamisch)
Handmatige takel: 1,5 x nominaal hijsvermogen (zowel statisch als dynamisch)
Balkenklem: 2 x nominale werklast (WLL) statisch.
maar er is natuurlijk wel een waslijstje meer dan alleen dit proeflastverhaal.
Voor zover de warmte behandelingen -&gt; NIET doen, want = flink verouderend gezWETs.
En wat betreft de testprocedures die bij veel van de genoemde 'keuringsbedrijven' plaats vinden - daar gaat men nogal eens heel kort door de bocht = een steekproef ipv alle units.... tenzij je er zelf bij blijft natuurlijk.

----------


## mtouch

&gt;Als je het zelf wilt doen, moet je natuurlijk wel de vereiste deskundighheid hebben!
En uit jouw vraag over de proefbelasting blijkt dat dit (nog) niet het geval is.

IK was sowieso niet van plan om het zelf te gaan doen hoor. Ik heb collega's die dat in hun takenpakket hebben. Ik probeer hier alleen maar uit te vissen wat echt MOET en wat men VINDT dat moet.

Tnx voor de info!

----------


## Gast1401081

die NEDN3140 vereist een eletrotechnisch meetapparaat, waar je toch wel enige studie voor moet doen, (oa Niaff-Smit enzo hebben er eentje).

duurt ongeveer een 20 minuten per apparaat, en kost gemiddeld dus 15 a 20 euri. 

(Inpakken en uitpakken, aansluiten, meten, certificaat maken, etc inbegrepen)

Is trouwens een driemaandelijks karweitje, volgens diezelfde norm. En dat Moet.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mtouch_
> 
> 
> 60x Electrische kettingtakel type Verlinde Stagemaker, 500 kg
>     visuele inspectie, aftesten met gewicht,
>     NEN 3140 elektrische keuring
>     Prijs per stuk    99,-
> 
> 84x Handkettingtakel wll 500 kg, MCH5-005, Ingersoll-Rand
> ...



Michiel, is MvK nog steeds de eigenaar?
Wat betreft de keuringen;
Er kan natuurlijk ook iemand langskomen die uitlegt hoe je moet inspecteren. Maar dan moet er wel een aantoonbaar verantwoordelijk beleid gevoerd worden en een verantwoordelijk persoon die uiteindelijk zijn handtekening zet, aanwezig zijn in het bedrijf.
Nu heb ik het idee dat dit in jullie bedrijf niet het geval is.
Maar naar Mennens brengen is ook geen goed idee.
Dan zou je het op kunnen splitsen.

1-- De visuele controle gebeurt binnen het bedrijf. Hiervoor laat je door een deskundige een formulier maken waarop puntsgewijs alle controles staan.
2-- De kettingen breng je naar een bedrijf die je enkel de kettingen laat trekken in een trekbank (1x per 4 jaar).
3-- Een Loadtest laat je uitvoeren door een riggingbedrijf. Indien dit bedrijf takels tegen komt die niet goed zijn, laat je ze meteen repareren. (1x per jaar)
Tevens kijkt dit bedrijf even binnen in de takel of er zichtbare schades aanwezig zijn.

Hiermee ben je de takels voor korte tijd kwijt of je laat het in etappes doen.
Je bent er zeker van dat alle takels goed getest zijn.
Elk jaar herhaal je stap 1+3.
Ik weet zeker dan het je dan geen 10.000 euro gaat kosten per jaar.

Ik ben zelfs van mening dat als je zoveel takel in huis hebt, dat reparaties en inspecties binnen de eigen werkplaats gedaan moeten worden. Ik weet natuurlijk niet hoe dat bij jullie gebeurd, maar zin 1 van mijn verhaal enz......[} :Smile: ]

Ik hoor het wel
Jeroen

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> die NEDN3140 vereist een eletrotechnisch meetapparaat, waar je toch wel enige studie voor moet doen, (oa Niaff-Smit enzo hebben er eentje).
> 
> duurt ongeveer een 20 minuten per apparaat, en kost gemiddeld dus 15 a 20 euri. 
> 
> (Inpakken en uitpakken, aansluiten, meten, certificaat maken, etc inbegrepen)
> 
> Is trouwens een driemaandelijks karweitje, volgens diezelfde norm. En dat Moet.



MGS, is het mogelijk dat jij nog iets meer uitlegt over de Magger.
(Of iemand anders?)
Ik weet dat een Amerikaans bedrijf zijn takels ook test. Hier moet je uiteindelijk bij elke fase van de motor een goedkeuring geven.
Stroom is niet mijn sterkste kant.

----------


## mtouch

Ja, de eigenaar is nog steeds dezelfde  :Wink: . De takels zijn alleen voor het grootste gedeelte nog niet heel erg oud, vandaar dat het keuringsprobleem en alles wat daarbij komt kijken nu pas eens echt om de hoek komt kijken. Vandaar dat ik even op onderzoek uit was naar de zin en onzin hiervan. Met alle respect maar "iedereen" roept wat anders. En net als je denkt dat je het op een rijtje hebt komt er weer iemand met een ander artikeltje. Zo verwarrend allemaal dat ik me daar eens in wilde verdiepen. Daarmee is niet gezegd dat ik daarvoor binnen ons bedrijf de aangewezen persoon ben, ik draag gewoon mijn steentje bij, dat ligt ook in het verlengde van mijn eigenlijke opleiding. Er is bij ons echter weldegelijk een aangewezen iemand die alle papieren van de takels bijhoudt, jaarlijks een visuele inspectie uitvoert en die uiteraard prima weet waar hij mee bezig is, daar hij het spul regelmatig zelf in hangt.

Hier komen echter weer zoveel nieuwe dingen naar boven, dat het me interessant leek om eens te informeren hoe andere bedrijven dat doen. Ik heb zelf een VBP-cursus gevolgd en wat betreft takels had ik dus nog nooit gehoord van een specifieke keuring. Uiteraard wel van periodieke inspecties en keuringen maar niet specifiek voor takels volgens de NEN 3140.

Dat het bij ons dus een zooitje zou zijn en er in de 20 jaar dat het bedrijf bestaat nog nooit iemand naar het riggingmateriaal om heeft gekeken is uiteraard onzin, mocht dat de indruk zijn die ik hier gewekt heb. Het is bij ons geen grotere puinhoop dan ergens anders  :Wink: .

----------


## rinus bakker

Dat er een enorme berg geluld wordt in dit vak is niet nieuw.
Maar als jij vindt dat iedereen maar wat roept, en je daar dus niks aan hebt, is je enige uitweg om zelf maar eens in de Wet- en regelgeving te duiken.... 
Heb je überhaupt al eens Arbowet, Arbobesluit of een Arbobeleidsregel of zelfs maar AI-17 (ArboInformatieblad) ingezien? 
(Als je verantwoordelijk bent voor het hijswerk binnen een bedrijf is die laatste toch wel het allerminste.
En dat is dan ***betert ook nog de 'promotie van de AI' voor de AHK, want een leesbaar voorlichtingsstuk konden ze in Den Haag na de P-bladen zeker niet meer schrijven. Dus hebben de AHK-jongens dat maar grotendeels voor ze gedaan.)
Daarin wordt ook verder verwezen naar de Wet- en regelgeving. 
En daarin zie je dan vanzelf wel wie van al die roepers er het meest gelijk had.
Suc6

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mtouch_
> 
> 
> 1--
> Met alle respect maar "iedereen" roept wat anders. En net als je denkt dat je het op een rijtje hebt komt er weer iemand met een ander artikeltje. Zo verwarrend allemaal
> 
> 2--
> Er is bij ons echter weldegelijk een aangewezen iemand die alle papieren van de takels bijhoudt, jaarlijks een visuele inspectie uitvoert en die uiteraard prima weet waar hij mee bezig is, daar hij het spul regelmatig zelf in hangt.
> 
> ...



Aan de ene kant hebben jullie alles in orde (1) en aan de andere kant is de regelgeving verwarrend. (2)
Het lijkt mij dat er niet echt een probleem is.
En zoals meerdere malen omschreven hier in dit topic.
Takels moeten 1x per jaar geïnspecteerd worden door een deskundig persoon of instelling, met rapport.
En dat verhaal van de NEN3140 is mij onbekend. (Weer wat leeswerk erbij) maar volgens mij gaat dat over stroom. De enige situatie die ik mijn kan bedenken bij stroomproblemen die in de takels kunnen zitten:

Kapotte stoomkabels die op de truss bloot komen te liggen.
(visuele controle)
1 of meerdere fasen ontbreken.
(zit meestal niet in de takel zelf)
de fase gedraaid zitten
(fase omdraaien)
en volgens ************** kunnen de tandwielen je om de oren vliegen?

Maar goed, als iemand mij eens uit kan leggen wat de 3140 norm nou met takels te maken heeft en wat er voor een onveilige situaties  kunnen ontstaan bij het niet naleven van de norm.

(3)tuuuuuuuuuuurlijk[|)]

jeroen

----------


## Gast1401081

nee, ook [u]bijna</u> verbrande spoelen in je motoren kunnen rare dingen veroorzaken, oa dus de spanning naar buiten geleiden, maar ook minder vermogen op je takel dan je verwacht had, en dus een zakkende takel als je m inschakelt, omdat-tie zijn te hijsen gewicht niet meer haalt.

Tis eigenlijk het Arbo-boek van de NEN1010.

----------


## Jac

NEN 3140 is alleen een keuring voor de electrische veiligheid. Onder andere isolatieweerstand, aarding en deugdelijke bekabeling met als hoofddoel het voorkomen van levensgevaarlijke en brandgevaarlijke situaties.

----------


## rodejo69

Hallo

Ik ben nieuw hier en wil me even voorstellen. Ik ben Robin en werkzaam als Riggingassistent bij een groot verhuurbedrijf (die met die paarse kisten). 
Ik ben verantwoordelijk over alles wat hijst, en wil mijn kennis (blijven)uitbreiden.
Daarom volg ik dit met grote intresse.
Wij hebben over de 300 CM-Loadstars (f-l-ll-jj-r-rr etc)motortakels, en een hoop Yale handkettingtakels en mijn taak is het continu inspecteren ed van alles wat omhoog (en natuurlijk naar beneden :Big Grin: ) gaat.
Ervaringen uit het veld zijn meer dan welkom, leer ik van, en kan ik ongelukken mee voorkomen.
Niets is voor een Rigger zo kloten als het spul niet werkt, of erger (daar wil ik niet eens aan denken).
Ik zou graag op de hoogte van alles willen blijven.
Dus tips kritiek enz hoor ik graag.

Gr Robin

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Robin,
ben je de WTB-er van Rentall? Dus vooral chef van de werktuigen = machines?
heb je al een cursus over takelonderhoud & rigging en gedaan?
bijv. - bij Tomcat/CM in Midland-Texas of Leeds-Engeland? of PCM? of LTM? 

of ben je meer in het algemeen ook verantwoordelijk voor alle haken, harpen, balkklemmen, staalstroppen inkortkettingen, rateltakels, trussen enz enz enz?
dan weet ik nog wel een cursus die erg waardevol vor jou zou kunnen zijn..... :Big Grin:

----------


## rodejo69

Hoi
 Nee niets van dit alles aanvragen liggen er, en maar afwachten.
Trouwens was ook tijdelijk bij Flashlight werkzaam als rigging ass, .
Heb het gevoel dat ik niet echt serieus word genomen mbt tot veiligheid,
En kom maar op, met je tips, desnoods betaal ik de cursussen zelf, ik vind dit noodzakelijk

----------


## rodejo69

En ja ik werk in Bemmel
En ook ja ik wordt verantwoordelijk gehouden voor alles wat hijst, alleen weet jij het antwoord al de echte kennis ontbreekt mij helaas, en ik wil daar echt verder in.
Gezien mijn leeftijd zal ik wel geen rigger worden, maar kan wel het gereedschap leveren :Big Grin:

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Robin,
Ik heb net 100 van die 300 takels ingehangen. Zag er netjes uit.
Veel nieuw spul, en ik ben erg voorstander van de nieuwe kettingzak+ophanging.
We hebben ergens een topic over de CM Lodestar. Veel tekst.
Ik ben nu weer bezig met CM over hun keuringmaatstaven en ook de slipkoppeling.
Ik zit er aan te denken om weer eens een CM cursus te gaan volgen om er achter te komen wat de verschillen zijn bij verschillende type takels en het elektrische gedeelte.

Maar dit forum zou het forum niet zijn zonder kritiek.
Want van kritiek komt (soms) een verbetering van de werksituatie en is dit forum toch wel een goed medium om kritiek te uiten.
Ik kan me geen andere manier voorstellen om eens lekker op de man af publiekelijk te zeggen wat ik vind.

Zacht uitgedrukt is het wel handig als de staalkabels en andere hijsgereedschappen bij jullie in verschillende kisten komen en niet alle materialen in 1 hele grote krat en dat de staalkabels beter gemerkt zijn qua kleur (zie NERS 1-001 op de website van Argh)en dat er een workingloadlimmed in de taluriet is geslagen en dat het nut mij niet duidelijk is van een slang om een 4 meter staalkabel.

jeroen

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik lees hier een (gevaarlijk!) gebrek aan veel basale kennis in één posting.
Dat die via dit forum moet worden uitgezocht is natuurlijk een 100% nalatigheid vanaf de kant van de baas.
Wat betreft dat verhaal over die steels met die overmaatse kousen is dat toch wel even schrikken.

En slangen om 4m steels laten zetten is 'investeren in de toekomst'? 
(want aandelen DSM? of Akzo? Gardena? of Gamma? wellicht.) 
Het slaat natuurlijk 100%, helemaal, volkomen, absoluut en totaal op kruik! 
Wat voor truss pik je daar in vredesnaam me op?

----------


## havvyan

warmte behandeling ( gloeien )van ketting is bij takels niet meer aan de orde.
statische belasten van takels is verboden( kunnen ze hel slecht tegen )

----------


## havvyan

een megger leverd een stroomstootje ongeveer 500 volt gelijkstroom .
enige kennis/voorzichtigheid van/met dit apparaat is noodzaak

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

> citaat:_Geplaatst door havvyan_
> 
> een megger leverd een stroomstootje ongeveer 500 volt gelijkstroom .
> enige kennis/voorzichtigheid van/met dit apparaat is noodzaak



Sorry dat ik offtopic ga, maar op een een of andere manier snap ik geen *** van wat met bovengaande posting nou eigenlijk bedoelt wordt...

----------


## Gast1401081

is t antwoord op de vraag van een paar posts terug : wat is een megger ( NEN3140)/.

Btw de nieuwere meggers draaien op 250V, en brengen daardoor minder schade aan aan 220V apparatuur.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Dit gaat een beetje van het topic af.

to rodejo69:
Ben je daar nog? Dat zijn wel rare dingen die je daar verteld. Als je nog verdere uitleg wilt, ben je hier aan het goede adres.

to Mtouch:
Hoe gaat het bij jullie? Nog nieuwe ontwikkelingen bij het certificeren van de takels? Een beetje kritiek kan toch geen kwaad.

to Megger:
Dus als ik een megger op mijn takels aansluit, dan weet ik zeker dat alle stroomonderdelen in dat apparaat goed zijn?
Dat een Megger een grote stroomstoot levert is wel duidelijk.
Maar wat is het doel van een megger.
Wat bereik je ermee?

----------


## Gast1401081

ff een electro-boer vragen, lijkt me het handigst voor zo'n grote stapel takels. 

je meet de isolatie - weerstand, en dat is een indicatie voor de electrische veiligheid, en de kwaliteit van je spoelen. 

groet , MeggerGyver  (leuk, jeroen...)

----------


## havvyan

> Dit gaat een beetje van het topic af.
> 
> to rodejo69:
> Ben je daar nog? Dat zijn wel rare dingen die je daar verteld. Als je nog verdere uitleg wilt, ben je hier aan het goede adres.
> 
> to Mtouch:
> Hoe gaat het bij jullie? Nog nieuwe ontwikkelingen bij het certificeren van de takels? Een beetje kritiek kan toch geen kwaad.
> 
> to Megger:
> ...



volgen mij was het topic certificeren/keuren van takels

als je weet hoe je een megger moet gebruiken en kennis heb van het elek.
schema dan weet je of je isolatie nog in orde is.
en weet je ook welke megger je moet gebruiken en wat je eerst los moet maken voordat je begint(aarde aansluiting van stuurstroom enzo) :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

Bij het certificeren moet een electrische takel voldoen aan de 
mechanische / wtb eisen
(= Machine Richtlijn en Wet en regelgeving + normering die daaruit volgt)
& 
electrische eisen
(=Laagspannings Richtlijn en Wet en regelgeving + normering die daaruit volgt).
Volgens mij zitten jullie wel op hetzelfde spoor maar elk op een eigen rail.

----------


## havvyan

> Bij het certificeren moet een electrische takel voldoen aan de 
> mechanische / wtb eisen
> (= Machine Richtlijn en Wet en regelgeving + normering die daaruit volgt)
> & 
> electrische eisen
> (=Laagspannings Richtlijn en Wet en regelgeving + normering die daaruit volgt).
> Volgens mij zitten jullie wel op hetzelfde spoor maar elk op een eigen rail.



bijna goed?!?!?
maak van certificeren inspekteren en dit verhaal klopt.
een certificaat is een stuk papier met daarop vermeld:
serienummer/certificaatnummer
fabriekant van de takel (in dit geval)
fabriekant van de ketting (als deze anders is dan van de takel)
korte omschrijving van het produkt(type/soort/speciaal gebruik)
werkbelasting in kg
proefbelasting in kg
datum van ingebruiknamen
en verder elke keer als er vervangingen/reparatie keuring wordt uitgevoerd, wordt dit hierop vermeld met datum+naam+handtekening van persoon

----------


## rinus bakker

en als je dan een "bewijsstuk van de inspectie" hebt gemaakt, 
hoe noemen onze wetgevers en handhavers dat dan? 
De kretologie van de ambtenarij (in Arbowet, ArboBesluit, Arboregeling en ArboBeleidregels + AI-17) over wat er nou exact onder 
"controleren, inspecteren, keuren en certificeren" moet worden verstaan is zonder meer bedroevend. Het druipt van de inkonsekwenties en "keurders" als EKH en LiftInstituut varen er wel bij. 

(En helaas moet ik erkennen dat ik er ook niet geheel niets aan verdien!) 
Die flapdrollen op het Minsisterie van SZW worden in elk geval ook nog voor hun grove fouten betaald! 
Maar oh wee als een ander - in het bedrijfsleven - een fout maakt... dan komen ze "bestuurlijk beboeten"!

----------


## havvyan

> en als je dan een "bewijsstuk van de inspectie" hebt gemaakt, 
> hoe noemen onze wetgevers en handhavers dat dan? 
> De kretologie van de ambtenarij (in Arbowet, ArboBesluit, Arboregeling en ArboBeleidregels + AI-17) over wat er nou exact onder 
> "controleren, inspecteren, keuren en certificeren" moet worden verstaan is zonder meer bedroevend. Het druipt van de inkonsekwenties en "keurders" als EKH en LiftInstituut varen er wel bij. 
> 
> (En helaas moet ik erkennen dat ik er ook niet geheel niets aan verdien!) 
> Die flapdrollen op het Minsisterie van SZW worden in elk geval ook nog voor hun grove fouten betaald! 
> Maar oh wee als een ander - in het bedrijfsleven - een fout maakt... dan komen ze "bestuurlijk beboeten"!



het keuringsrapport moet vermeld worden op het certificaat en traceerbaar zijn

----------


## rinus bakker

> het keuringsrapport moet vermeld worden op het certificaat en traceerbaar zijn



graag een definitie van beide documenten,
en 
waar ik deze dan kan vinden in de Arbo-*Wet en regelgeving*,
niet in allerlei zelfbedachte "huisregelings" en "prive-normen" van clubjeas al de EKH enz. 
Want dan richt ik morgen weer een nieuwe club op, met wéér nieuwe regels, documenten enz

----------


## havvyan

> graag een definitie van beide documenten,
> en 
> waar ik deze dan kan vinden in de Arbo-*Wet en regelgeving*,
> niet in allerlei zelfbedachte "huisregelings" en "prive-normen" van clubjeas al de EKH enz. 
> Want dan richt ik morgen weer een nieuwe club op, met wéér nieuwe regels, documenten enz



certificaat=hoord bij de takel en is eigendom van de eigenaar en moet meegelevert worden bij externe keuring/inspectie voor het bijschrijven hiervan,copy hiervan bij de gebruker als die extern is.
de eigenaar is verantwoordelijk dat dit klopt.
keurings/inspektie rapport=indien extern gekeurd blijft dit bij bedrijf in argief
indien dit intern wordt gedaan dan in eigen argief.
hierin staat wat er is gedaan en welke onderdelen zijn vervangen en door wie.
ben op dit moment aan het uitzoeken welke normen het precies zijn.
dat van de megger staat in SPE3140 (nl)bijlage X
wordt vervolgd

----------


## rinus bakker

Volgens mij moet je een 
- IIA verklaring, die bij het werktuig hoort en een 
- inspectie of - keuringsdocument niet door elkaar gooien.
Dat doet SZW en de EKH wel voor je.
Maar om je te helepen zoeken:
in Arbowet, Arbobesluit, Abroregeling en Arbobeleidsregels is hierover van alles te vinden (en vooral dan ook lekker verwarrend door elkaar gehaald). 
Die beide documenten worden door de branche als certificaat betiteld, maar hebben een wezenlijk andere inhoud en betekenis.

----------


## havvyan

mis nog een deel in dit verhaal.
het "drukknopkasje"met een aansluiting van 16Amp?of 32Amp?of was het 64Amp

----------


## havvyan

dit is nou een certificaat

gefopt 
krijg het er niet op
stuur hem naar rinus

----------


## Johansc

Goedeavond mensen,

Ten eerste snap ik niet waarom mensen ten eerste veel betalen voor de keuring en inspectie van hand en elektrokettingtakels.

Ten tweede zijn de prijzen voor nieuwlevering van de diversen hijsmiddelen veel te hoog.

Ten derde waarom is er zoveel onduidelijkheid over de wettelijke verplichtingen?

Met vriendelijke groet,

Een importeur van dit soort items

----------


## rinus bakker

> Ten eerste snap ik niet waarom mensen ten eerste veel betalen voor de keuring en inspectie van hand en elektrokettingtakels.
> 
> Ten tweede zijn de prijzen voor nieuwlevering van de diversen hijsmiddelen veel te hoog.
> 
> Ten derde waarom is er zoveel onduidelijkheid over de wettelijke verplichtingen?



1. Dat komt door de monopolistische neigingen van de keuringsclowns van de EKH .... onder de beschermende paraplu van het Minsterie van SWZ. 
Waar is de NMA als je ze echt eens nodig hebt?
2. Laat ons het weten. Kwaliteit en prijs horen in een goede verhouding te staan. Ik ken ook leveranciers die geen donder van nun producten afweten, en dan is de prijs zo laag omdat er ook geen druppels service aan vast zit. [Voor verstelbare balkenklemmen een IIA verklaring afgeven met de verwijzing naar de Laagspanningsrichtlijn en dat soort fratsen geeft aan dat er helaas nogal wat idioten rondlopen op dit gebied.]
3. Klachten bij de volslagen flapdrollen op het Ministerie van SZW in Den Haag. 
De Wetgever en handhaver hebben er zelf een potje van gemaakt met hun wezenloze en ambtelijk moeilijke leuterpraat. Dit soort ergerlijke dingen liggen op dit moment ook bij de NEN Evenementen-constructies&rigging werkgroep. 
Maar ja, als Wouter Bos en Jan Marijnissen de Heren Bakellende, Zoute Roze Vis en Blingborst en hun bureaucraatjes al niet ter verantwoordig kunnen roepen, dan zullen wij ook vast wel weer lang op een antwoord moeten wachten. 
Mijn persoonlijke record "wachten-op-een-ambtelijk-antwoord" is ruim 4,5 jaar! 
En echt wel m'n best gedaan: schrijven + schrijven in 3-voud en ettelijke telefoontjes heb ik eraan besteed hoor.
En toen had ik nog steeds geen echt antwoord, maar was de man die erover ging inmiddels met pensioen. 
En van zijn opvolger hoorde ik toen dat men in Den Haag zich niet meer bezig hield met de 'invulling van de technische details', maar alleen nog maar met "beleid". 
Hij bedoelde natuurlijk 'wanbeleid', want dat schijnt in verhouding ook nog beter te betalen: 
_de politici blijven maar leuteren, de ambtenaren blijven fijn kleuteren!_

Maar als je een bijdrage kunt leveren aan kennis en een concurerende marktpartij wilt zijn, mijn zegen heb je -  alleen is dit forum daarvoor niet de aangewezen plaats. 
Mij mailen mag altijd, en ik stuur graag mensen naar je door als ik overtuigd ben van kwaliteit en vakkennis.

----------


## havvyan

> Goedeavond mensen,
> 
> 
> Ten derde waarom is er zoveel onduidelijkheid over de wettelijke verplichtingen?
> 
> Met vriendelijke groet,
> 
> Een importeur van dit soort items



maak het is effe duidelijk?!?!?! :Confused:  
moet voor een importeur niet zo moeilijk wezen toch :Big Grin:

----------


## Johansc

> Dus moet je de kettingen wel even wegbrengen. Maar dan moet je weer weten hoe je de ketting in en uitvoert.
> 
> En van hittebeproeving weet ik niets.
> 
> Welke bedrijven buiten mennens om certificeren er eigenlijk?
> Of kent iemand bedrijven die dit op de juiste manier doen?



Kettingen van Elektrokettingtakels zijn net als de haken onderdeel van de takel en dienen bij nieuwlevering met een certificaat voorzien zijn.
Kettingen dienen daarna niet meer beproefd te worden tenzij het certificaat niet meer aanwezig is of er een ingrijpende reparatie plaats gevonden heeft.

Sja wij certificeren b.v. ;-)
En doen dit volgens de normen die gelden, dus niet volgens EKH

----------


## Johansc

> To jeroen & Rinus.
> 
> Als ik de discussie goed gevolgd heb dan hoef ik mijn lodestars niet jaarlijks weg te brengen voor een externe keuring maar kan dit ook door ons zelf gedaan worden. Aangezien ik
> niet zelf de ketting kan testen met een dubbelle wll zal ik dit wel extern moeten laten doen.
> 
> Tot nu toe heb ik altijd alle takels jaarlijks laten keuren bij een externe firma. Als dit echter ook door ons zelf kan gebeuren scheelt dit uiteraard geld en tijd. 
> 
> Jeroen, wil jij de door jouw gehanteerde lijsten delen met de medeforum gebruikers ??? zo ja dan zou ik hier heel graag een exemplaar van ontvangen. mijn mailadres edit door mod: staat in je profiel 
> 
> Ik hoor graag een reactie



Je kan veel zelf doen, echter hoe sterk sta je juridisch als er wat fout gaat?
Als je nu nagaat dat extern keuren door een specialist de verantwoording bij jouw bedrijf weghaalt en b.v een handkettingtakel keuren ongeveer . 25,00 kost en een elektrische takel ongeveer rond de  42,50, waar zou je het risico voor nemen?

----------


## Johansc

> bijna goed?!?!?
> maak van certificeren inspekteren en dit verhaal klopt.
> een certificaat is een stuk papier met daarop vermeld:
> serienummer/certificaatnummer
> fabriekant van de takel (in dit geval)
> fabriekant van de ketting (als deze anders is dan van de takel)
> korte omschrijving van het produkt(type/soort/speciaal gebruik)
> werkbelasting in kg
> proefbelasting in kg
> ...



Bijna goed,echter vergeet los van het certificaat het inspectierapport niet!
En bij elektrokettingtakels de nen 3140 keuring, ofwel de veel besproken Megger.
Praktisch gezien stelt die isolatiemeting echter niets voor, aan tijd 10 minuten en er word behoorlijk voor gerekend.
Bij veranderen van onderdelen van de takel, b.v. een kortere of langere ketting zal er een nieuw certificaat gemaakt moeten worden met de juiste gegevens.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Johan

----------


## Johansc

> Volgens mij moet je een 
> - IIA verklaring, die bij het werktuig hoort en een 
> - inspectie of - keuringsdocument niet door elkaar gooien.
> Dat doet SZW en de EKH wel voor je.
> Maar om je te helepen zoeken:
> in Arbowet, Arbobesluit, Abroregeling en Arbobeleidsregels is hierover van alles te vinden (en vooral dan ook lekker verwarrend door elkaar gehaald). 
> Die beide documenten worden door de branche als certificaat betiteld, maar hebben een wezenlijk andere inhoud en betekenis.



Klopt helemaal Rinus, echter een keuringsrapport is geen certificaat!
Puur een papiertje met de gevonden bevindingen.

----------


## Johansc

> maak het is effe duidelijk?!?!?! 
> moet voor een importeur niet zo moeilijk wezen toch



Ben druk doende, echter in jullie branche is er (nog!) steeds geen definitieve norm!!!

Er gaat wel veel veranderen inzake dubbele remmen e.d.
Sterker binnenkort als het zo doorgaat kan er gewoon met normale elektrokettingtakels gehesen worden echter wel met de dubbele werklast wat benodigd is.

Er word veel gesproken over takels wegbrengen, je kan ook kiezen om je hijsspullen ter plekke te laten keuren, voorwaarde is wel dat er een testgewicht t.b.v. de overlastbeveiliging aanwezig is.

Ik las ook al wat over het keuren van harpsluitingen, een nieuwe harpsluiting van 2 ton kost b.v. . 4,29, deze gooi je mijn inziens dus gewoon weg na 4 jaar en koop je een nieuwe met certificaat.

Verder was er nog iets over keuren hijsbanden en roundslings, een roundsling kost gemiddeld tussen de . 3,00 en . 10,00, keuren word daan dus op een gegeven moment duurder als nieuwlevering.

B.v. een klant van ons gooit na een jaar gebruik zijn 2 a 3000 roundslings gewoon weg, hij koopt dan nieuwe krijgt een goede korting en heeft er nagenoeg geen administratie van en geen man intern nodig die e.e.a. controleert.
Je dient namelijk zelf als gebruiker of als personeel elk hijsmiddel visueel te controleren voor aanvang werkzaamheden.

Er is ook wat kritiek op de regelgeving hier in Nederland vanuit het rijk, mee eens echter latehn we hopen dat we niet dezelfde normen krijgen als in Duitsland daar word je echt niet vorlijk van.

Groet,

Johan

----------


## rinus bakker

En dit soort berichtten hoeven echt niet als mailtjes in mijn prive-mailbox.
Dat ding puilt toch al uit van allerlei vragen en opmerkingen die veel beter op het forum thuis zouden horen - en waar ik dus meestal ook gewoon niet meer op reageer.
Dit is topic-tekst! dus hevel ik het alsnog maar naar het forum:

[Origineel gepost door *havvyan]*
_Laten we eens beginnen met Handtakels
Wat doen de bedrijven waar je ze naar toe brengt?
Als ze het goed zouden doen inspecteren ze:
1: de kettinghaak. 
1-1 Inspecteren of de haak geen zichtbare permanente vervorming heeft. 
1-2 Meten met schuifmaat of de haak niet is "open gebogen"
1-3 Het veiligheidsklepje nog juist werkt, genoeg veerkracht heeft en de bevestigingsmanier 
van het veiligheidsklepje aan de haak nog degelijk is.
1-4 de verbinding waarmee de haak wordt bevestigd aan de ketting. Hierbij moet gelet worden 
op eventuele bouten en moeren (moet geborgd zijn met splitpen of borgmoer)(borgmoer is een malig gebruik) en/of spanbussen. 
1-5insnijdingen door staalstoppen en dergelijke.
1-6 speling tussen haak en haakhuis (hier zit meestal geen lager)
En hier ligt een groot risico. Het gebeurt mij nog te vaak dat ik haken in mijn handen krijg 
waarbij de verbinding naar de ketting los zit. Dit betekent dat voor elk gebruik van de takel 
(hand of electrotakel)de haak geïnspecteerd moet worden. Laatst nog bij een riggstar motor. 
De inbusboutjes waren toch al 8mm losgedraaid toen ze uit het verhuurbedrijf kwamen. 
Nog eens 8 mm en de ketting zou loskomen van zijn haak. 
Cm Lodestar heeft zijn meeste verbindingen met spanbussen en conische pennen. 
Verlinde gebruikt bouten en moeren.
2: de ketting
2-1 Bekijk of de ketting toe is aan zijn jaarlijkse of 4 jaarlijkse keuring en inspectie.(staat op het certificaat niet op ketting) 
2-2 Test de ketting met een massa die gelijk staat aan de dubbele WLL(dit geld alleen voor losse ketting)
2-3 bekijk de ketting visueel op zichtbare beschadigingen. (de afkeurmaatstaven liggen op 10%)
2-4 bekijk of de ketting voldoende vet is.
3: Het takelhuis
3-1 bekijk bouten moeren spanbussen en inbusssen nog goed zijn aangedraaid.
3-2 bekijk of het takelhuis geen scheuren of beschadigingen toont.
3-3 bekijk de takelhaak zoals de kettinghaak(let op het oog waarmee de haak op de tael wordt bevestigt(vervorming)
3-4 bekijk of alle kettingen nog goed door de takel gaan en luister hierbij ook goed of er rare geluiden zijn.
3-5 bekijk of alle gegevens zoals naam van fabrikant, toelaatbare veilige werklast ,serienummer ,CE merk
nog leesbaar op de takel aanwezig zijn.(keurings data mag wel maar is niet verplicht)
3-6 remschijven zijn aan slijtage onderhevig(maak je niet vaak mee) en kunnen ongeveer 6 tot 8 jaar mee daarna worden ze bros.
een takelboer vervangt ze bij elke vier jaarige keuring omdat hij vaak niet weet hoe oud ze zijn.
4 : de test
1,5 : 1 voor handaangedreven hijswerktuigen. 
Alleen zou ik hierover nog wel discussie willen voeren.
dit is een norm dus geen discussiepunt.
takel moet dynamisch beproeft worden met 150% van de werklast.
Zet al jouw testresultaten op papier met jouw handtekening er onder, en je handtakel is goedgekeurd.
bijschrijven op het IA certificaat met handtekenig van rechtspersoon!
NU WEL LET OP: ik ben misschien hier wel iets vergeten!!.
Maar door dit soort papieren zelf te ontwikkelen (of te laten ontwikkelen) waarna er een keuringslijst 
ontstaat die compleet is, en waarbij voldaan is aan alle eisen die de fabrikant stelt,( de wet zou al goed 
moeten zijn omdat er een CE stikker op zit) ben je in eerste instantie even bezig om een complete lijst te 
creëren, maar hierna trek je elk jaar je lijst uit de kast, en voert je inspectie uit.
vraag het eens aan de fabriekant of diegene die de takel geleverd heeft?!
misschien staat het wel in de gebruiksaanwijzing?
CE merk heeft niets te maken met onderhoud!
het is ongeveer 50 minuten werk,bij herstel iets langer(inklusief papierwerk)
heb je veel takels van een merk dan onderdelen op voorraad nemen(remschijfset en klips)i.v.m. kleine orderkosten)_

----------


## rinus bakker

> echter een keuringsrapport is geen certificaat!




Allereerst zou de verzamelde kwezelbende in Den Haag nou eens moeten leren dat op een bepaalde leeftijd het (k)leuteren voorbij is. De MachineRichtlijn stamt oorspronkelijk uit 1989 en is dus bijna 18! Het is aan "het rijk" om te leren definieren, en duidelijk te maken wat ze met al die kreten in de wet- en regelgeving bedoelen. 
In Nederland is er niemand die deze 'keuringsdocument-&-inspectiebewijs-&-attest-&-cerificaat-&-verklaringspapierberg helderheid heeft verschaft, terwijl duidelijkheid een eerste opdracht voor de wetgever is. 
En keurders als de EKH hebben bergen boter op het hoofd, en zullen zeker niet aan duidelijkheid bijdragen, want proberen iedereen aan het (bij hen laten!) keuren te l*llen, en daar dan ook grof geld mee te verdienen. 
Een vorm van adminstratieve lastendruk-via-een-omweg en veroorzaakt door slecht werk van de wetgever/handhaver. 





> 1) Ben druk doende, echter in jullie branche is er (nog!) steeds geen definitieve norm!
> 
> 2) Er gaat wel veel veranderen inzake dubbele remmen e.d.
> 
> 3) Sterker binnenkort als het zo doorgaat kan er gewoon met normale elektrokettingtakels gehesen worden echter wel met de dubbele werklast wat benodigd is.
> 
> 4) Er word veel gesproken over takels wegbrengen, je kan ook kiezen om je hijsspullen ter plekke te laten keuren, voorwaarde is wel dat er een testgewicht t.b.v. de overlastbeveiliging aanwezig is.
> 
> 5) Ik las ook al wat over het keuren van harpsluitingen, een nieuwe harpsluiting van 2 ton kost b.v. €. 4,29, deze gooi je mijn inziens dus gewoon weg na 4 jaar en koop je een nieuwe met certificaat.
> ...



1) Er zou geen aparte norm hoeven te zijn als de ambtenarij zijn werk in 1 keer goed had gedaan! Maar wel zeggen dat ze het aan de branche overlaten en het vervolgens niet doen is "wat irri".
2) Wat weet jij meer dan ik? Hoeveel ongevallen zijn er in Europa de afgelopen 50 jaar gedocumenteerd door falende remmen? Of laat je je met deze opmerking inmiddels toch al door die Duitse regeltjes meeslepen?
3) Dat is al heel lang de praktische uitleg van de Machine Richtlijn en diverse Europese brancheregeles, en sinds 2004 een Nederlandse Praktijk Richtlijn: NPR 8020-10!
4) sterker nog je doet het gewoon helemaal zelf.
5) waar staat dat het keuren (=onderzoeken en eventeel beproeven!) van harpsluitingen moet? En waar staat het dat het door een derde zou moeten? Lekker zelf doen en NIKS weggooien!
6) Ook lekker zelf doen. Niks meer naar al die geldwolven met hun steekproefsgewijze bedrog! 
7) Die is of knettergek of hij heeft geld teveel. Wat een onzin! Zeker niet een klant uit deze branche?
8) Dat wisten we ook al jaren hoor!
9) Nou wordt ie helemaal mooi. De overheid (het rijk) maakt allerlei (veel te veel) regels en dan levert ze er zelf kritiek op? Weg met dat rijk zou ik zeggen. We kunnen volgens mij rustig met 33% ambtenaren minder zonder dat het land failliet zou gaan of onbestuurbaar wordt! 
En als we van die 33% er nou weer eens 5% aannemen die puur in de handhaving werden ingezet (en niet in de adminstratieve l*lkoek daaromheen) dan zouden we een heel wat betere inrichting en werking van deze polder krijgen.

----------


## Johansc

> Allereerst zou de verzamelde kwezelbende in Den Haag nou eens moeten leren dat op een bepaalde leeftijd het (k)leuteren voorbij is. De MachineRichtlijn stamt oorspronkelijk uit 1989 en is dus bijna 18! Het is aan "het rijk" om te leren definieren, en duidelijk te maken wat ze met al die kreten in de wet- en regelgeving bedoelen. 
> In Nederland is er niemand die deze 'keuringsdocument-&-inspectiebewijs-&-attest-&-cerificaat-&-verklaringspapierberg helderheid heeft verschaft, terwijl duidelijkheid een eerste opdracht voor de wetgever is. 
> En keurders als de EKH hebben bergen boter op het hoofd, en zullen zeker niet aan duidelijkheid bijdragen, want proberen iedereen aan het (bij hen laten!) keuren te l*llen, en daar dan ook grof geld mee te verdienen. 
> Een vorm van adminstratieve lastendruk-via-een-omweg en veroorzaakt door slecht werk van de wetgever/handhaver. 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Er zou geen aparte norm hoeven te zijn als de ambtenarij zijn werk in 1 keer goed had gedaan! Maar wel zeggen dat ze het aan de branche overlaten en het vervolgens niet doen is "wat irri".
> 2) Wat weet jij meer dan ik? Hoeveel ongevallen zijn er in Europa de afgelopen 50 jaar gedocumenteerd door falende remmen? Of laat je je met deze opmerking inmiddels toch al door die Duitse regeltjes meeslepen?
> ...



1) klopt
2) ongevallen door falen van een rem komen nagenoeg niet voor, sterker nog mochten gebreken zijn met een rem komt dit door onjuiste montage bij de herkeuring b.v. ( je weet wel die specialist :-( )
3) klopt
4) klopt, zie juridisch verhaal voorgaand, vergeet hier echter niet bij een rapport te maken.
5) Op het beproeven van remmen e.d. hoeft NIETS op de trekbank zelfs geen kettingwerk, dit word namelijk niet door de fabrikanten voorgeschreven, heb ter inzage b.v. wel herkeur instructies van RUD kettingwerk.
Echter voor . 5,00 moet je erg snel keuren om de nieuwlevering eruit te krijgen
6) Klopt, en vergeet hierbij niet de certificaten af te tekenen.
7) Klopt niet, is mega groot concern met vestigingen over de hele wereld die hierdoor besparen op loonkosten van veiligheidsmensen en gemiddeld 65% goedkoper uit zijn nu.
En nee zitten inderdaad niet in jullie branche.
Ik ken dus ook een klant die zelfs zijn kettingtakels niet meer laat keuren wanneer ze bovendien ook nog eens gerepareerd moeten worden, worden gewoon weggegooid en nieuw besteld.
8) klopt ook ;-)
9) klopt

----------


## Johansc

> _2: de ketting_
> _2-1 Bekijk of de ketting toe is aan zijn jaarlijkse of 4 jaarlijkse keuring en inspectie.(staat op het certificaat niet op ketting)_ 
> _2-2 Test de ketting met een massa die gelijk staat aan de dubbele WLL(dit geld alleen voor losse ketting)_



_2-2 Test de ketting met een massa die gelijk staat aan de dubbele WLL(dit geld alleen voor losse ketting)_
_Hijskettingen of samenstellen mogen door de meeste fabrikanten niet op een dubbele werklast getest worden, dit staat ook nergens beschreven in de normen._
_Word spastisch aangehouden door de EKH bedrijven._
_In de AI 17 word onder punt 5.8.2. staat letterlijk: Soms schrijft de fabrikant voor welke periodieke keuringen en/of beproevingen uitgevoerd moeten worden. Alternatieve methoden voor het uitvoeren van beproevingen, bijvoorbeeld scheuronderzoek, metingen tussen referentiepunten en dergelijke, uitgevoerd door een door de werkgever ingeschakelde deskundige behoren tot de mogelijkheden._
_Bij www.euronorm.net kan je diverse formulieren downloaden t.b.v. keuren van hijsbanden en kettingwerk b.v._
_Voor diegenen die een uitgebreid keuringsrapport willen hebben voor takels kan ik wel een kopie van een inspectie rapport mailen._


opmerking van rinus
even wat geedit, om het een beetje leesbaar te houden.

----------


## havvyan

> _2-2 Test de ketting met een massa die gelijk staat aan de dubbele WLL(dit geld alleen voor losse ketting)_
> _1 Hijskettingen of samenstellen mogen door de meeste fabrikanten niet op een dubbele werklast getest worden, dit staat ook nergens beschreven in de normen._
> _2 Word spastisch aangehouden door de EKH bedrijven._
> _3 In de AI 17 word onder punt 5.8.2. staat letterlijk: Soms schrijft de fabrikant voor welke periodieke keuringen en/of beproevingen uitgevoerd moeten worden. Alternatieve methoden voor het uitvoeren van beproevingen, bijvoorbeeld scheuronderzoek, metingen tussen referentiepunten en dergelijke, uitgevoerd door een door de werkgever ingeschakelde deskundige behoren tot de mogelijkheden._
> _4 Bij www.euronorm.net kan je diverse formulieren downloaden t.b.v. keuren van hijsbanden en kettingwerk b.v._
> _5 Voor diegenen die een uitgebreid keuringsrapport willen hebben voor takels kan ik wel een kopie van een inspectie rapport mailen._
> 
> 
> opmerking van rinus
> even wat geedit, om het een beetje leesbaar te houden.



1 de proefbelasting staat op het certificaat en is een van de vier factors
waaraan de ketting moet voldoen (norm)ken de fabriek niet die dit verbied
2 en de rest van de wereld
3 proeflasten is de meest snelle en zekerste beproefing,scheuronderzoek en metingen per schalm is niet te doen en steekproef is niet toegestaan
4 lekker zakkenvullen 
5 doe maar,wil ik wel eens zien

----------


## havvyan

sorrie rinus ik zal het nietmeer doen.
kreeg het zelf er niet op vandaar

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1 de proefbelasting staat op het certificaat en is een van de vier factors waaraan de ketting moet voldoen (norm) ken de fabriek niet die dit verbied
> 2 en de rest van de wereld
> 3 proeflasten is de meest snelle en zekerste beproefing,scheuronderzoek en metingen per schalm is niet te doen en steekproef is niet toegestaan
> 4 lekker zakkenvullen 
> 5 doe maar,wil ik wel eens zien



1) dat certificaat is dan voorschreven door wie - en waar is de wettelijke grondslag ervan te vinden? Noem ook even die andere drie factoren....
2) voorbeelden van die wereld(delen) zouden geen kwaad kunnen....
3) dat is niet meer dan een 'mening': - de AI stelt in AI-17 dat het herhaaldelijk beproeven (=feitelijk een vorm van overbelasten!) op termijn zelfs nadelig kan zijn voor de veiligheid van een hijsmiddel.
4) helaas ken ik teveel voorbeelden die deze opmerking over het "zakkenvullen" door die "Erkende Bedrijven voor K van H&H" enz, maar al te zeer ondersteunen.... En voorlopig kun je van die betreffende website de voorbeeld-formulieren GRATIS downloaden! 
En ik ken maar zeer weinig van die "Erkende" Bedrijven die iets gratis doen, cq hun kennis aanbieden om deze sector daadwerkelijk en onvoorwaardelijk van echte steun te voorzien.
5) iedereen die iets wezenlijks heeft bij te dragen is welkom.

Ik zou haast zeggen: het is hoog tijd dat we het bekostigde "gekwezel" van de overheid een keer gaan corrigeren. 
In de NEN werkgroep wordt daar nu serieus aan gewerkt. 
En iedereen die een soortgelijke ervaring heeft mag/kan dat hier 
- melden, of erop 
- schieten of het onder vuur nemen, of erover 
- klagen...
of zie maar.
Maar wie zwijgt stemt toe... en betaalt daarvoor de (onredelijk hoge) prijs!

----------


## Johansc

> 1) dat certificaat is dan voorschreven door wie - en waar is de wettelijke grondslag ervan te vinden? Noem ook even die andere drie factoren....
> 2) voorbeelden van die wereld(delen) zouden geen kwaad kunnen....
> 3) dat is niet meer dan een 'mening': - de AI stelt in AI-17 dat het herhaaldelijk beproeven (=feitelijk een vorm van overbelasten!) op termijn zelfs nadelig kan zijn voor de veiligheid van een hijsmiddel.
> 4) helaas ken ik teveel voorbeelden die deze opmerking over het "zakkenvullen" door die "Erkende Bedrijven voor K van H&H" enz, maar al te zeer ondersteunen.... En voorlopig kun je van die betreffende website de voorbeeld-formulieren GRATIS downloaden! 
> En ik ken maar zeer weinig van die "Erkende" Bedrijven die iets gratis doen, cq hun kennis aanbieden om deze sector daadwerkelijk en onvoorwaardelijk van echte steun te voorzien.
> 5) iedereen die iets wezenlijks heeft bij te dragen is welkom.
> 
> Ik zou haast zeggen: het is hoog tijd dat we het bekostigde "gekwezel" van de overheid een keer gaan corrigeren. 
> In de NEN werkgroep wordt daar nu serieus aan gewerkt. 
> ...



Helemaal mee eens Rinus echter ter aanvulling:
1 en 3) Je hebt gelijk Havvjan  :Embarrassment:  , Rud, Thiele, Weissenfels, Gunnebo en nog zo'n klein kettingmerkje Kuplex schrijven de trekproef niet voor, zijn ook maar kleine fabrieken en niemand kent ze, zie link keuring Rud
http://www.rud.de/de/04_anschlagmitt...uefservice.pdf

De rest van de overige fabrikanteninstructies heb heb ik wel gedocumenteerd thuis liggen

Certificaten stellen geen ruk voor, worden niet gemaakt door de fabrikant maar door de leverancier, die leverancier koopt b.v. het programma Winpact en kunnen daarop invullen wat ze willen.

2) Elk land heeft zijn eigen eisen en veelal niet de trekproef, moet ik induiken omdat uit te gaan zoeken, heb ik geen zin dus adviseer ik Havvjan maar lekker de EKH voorschriften trouw te blijven, immers je bent daar ook werkzaam denk ik.

3) Zie Rinus

4) Is ter info als aanvulling op een vraag, ik heb niets met Euronorm zakelijk, commercieel of wat dan ook uit te staan

5) Havvjan je bent monteur hijs- en hef werktuigen en je wilt een inspectierapport?  :EEK!:  

Ik vind dit forum interessant, zit op geen enkele manier hier voor geldelijk of commercieel gewin.
Heb wel als hoofdmonteur, uitvoerder en adviseur al 20 jaar lang ervaring op dit gebied.
Dus met opmerkingen als zakkenvullen word ik niet vrolijk van.

----------


## Johansc

> Dus moet je de kettingen wel even wegbrengen. Maar dan moet je weer weten hoe je de ketting in en uitvoert.
> 
> En van hittebeproeving weet ik niets.
> 
> Welke bedrijven buiten mennens om certificeren er eigenlijk?
> Of kent iemand bedrijven die dit op de juiste manier doen?



Diverse wederverkopers van onze producten zweren bij Hijsservice Twente, ik geloof gunstige prijzen en keuren puur volgens de bestaande normen

----------


## havvyan

> Helemaal mee eens Rinus echter ter aanvulling:
> 1 en 3) Je hebt gelijk Havvjan  , Rud, Thiele, Weissenfels, Gunnebo en nog zo'n klein kettingmerkje Kuplex schrijven de trekproef niet voor, zijn ook maar kleine fabrieken en niemand kent ze, zie link keuring Rud
> http://www.rud.de/de/04_anschlagmitt...uefservice.pdf
> 
> De rest van de overige fabrikanteninstructies heb heb ik wel gedocumenteerd thuis liggen
> 
> 1)Certificaten stellen geen ruk voor, worden niet gemaakt door de fabrikant maar door de leverancier, die leverancier koopt b.v. het programma Winpact en kunnen daarop invullen wat ze willen.
> 
> 2) Elk land heeft zijn eigen eisen en veelal niet de trekproef, moet ik induiken omdat uit te gaan zoeken, heb ik geen zin dus adviseer ik Havvjan maar lekker de EKH voorschriften trouw te blijven, immers je bent daar ook werkzaam denk ik.
> ...



1)certificaten worden uitgegeven op basis van de fabriekscertificaat door de importeur,handelaren schermen hun toko af door een eigen certificaat.
invullen wat ze willen lijkt mij niet verstandig.zomaar een papiertje maken al helemaal niet.

2)helaas mis,staat niet in normen daarin zijn ze te vaag iets met zo veilig mogelijk en zo zeker mogelijk en zo klein mogelijk risico
maar ze vragen er wel om
nee ik werk niet bij een EKH bedrijf :Big Grin:  

5)ik ben benieuwd hoe de vakman het doet :EEK!:  

6) zakkenvuller was bedoeld voor de webpagina dus niet voor U
kokulega

----------


## havvyan

http://members.chello.nl/a.huben/
hier staat een voorbeeld van een certificaat dat geleverd wordt door importeur.
aan de andere kant staat een vakverdeling met:
datum,firma stempel,aantekeningen,naam en handtekening verantwoordelijk persoon

----------


## Johansc

> http://members.chello.nl/a.huben/
> hier staat een voorbeeld van een certificaat dat geleverd wordt door importeur.
> aan de andere kant staat een vakverdeling met:
> datum,firma stempel,aantekeningen,naam en handtekening verantwoordelijk persoon



Hee wel een heel goede leverancier trouwens, helemaal goed Hvvyan, ken je ook de EKH certificaten?
in weze hetzelfde maar dit is fabrikanten en/of importeur certificaat, EKH kan je zo aanpassen.

----------


## havvyan

certificaten van de importeur zijn traceerbaar.
namaken heeft geen zin.
neem aan dat het voor elke importeur geld?
dit stuk papier is op zich niet beschermt.
namaken en wijzigingen aanbrengen met als doel van echt zijn is wel verboden(valsheid in geschriften)
maar copy maken met je eigen naam mag wel(helaas).
als het maar klopt wat er op staat
anders vervalt je dekking van de fabriekant
eigenaar is verantwoordelijk hiervoor(kontroleren bij ontvangst)
indien je fabriekant buiten de EU zit ben je als importeur aansprakelijk als fabriekant

----------


## rinus bakker

> http://members.chello.nl/a.huben/
> hier staat een voorbeeld van een certificaat dat geleverd wordt door importeur.
> aan de andere kant staat een vakverdeling met:
> datum,firma stempel,aantekeningen,naam en handtekening verantwoordelijk persoon



En wat is dit nu in de wettelijke betekenis? 
een IIA verklaring? 't MachineRichtlijn-nr wordt er wel in genoemd.
een inspectiebewijs? 
een ingebruiksname keuringsdocument?
een reparatieverantwoording? 

of zijn alleen de IIA verklaringen te betitelen met 'certificaat' 
en is de rest allemaal 'ander papier'..... 
waarvoor we geen wetttelijke namen hebben?

----------


## havvyan

> En wat is dit nu in de wettelijke betekenis? 
> 1)een IIA verklaring? 't MachineRichtlijn-nr wordt er wel in genoemd.
> 2)een inspectiebewijs? 
> 3)een ingebruiksname keuringsdocument?
> 4)een reparatieverantwoording? 
> 
> of zijn alleen de IIA verklaringen te betitelen met 'certificaat' 
> en is de rest allemaal 'ander papier'..... 
> waarvoor we geen wetttelijke namen hebben?



1)het is een IIA certificaat
2)alle inspecties moeten hierop vermeld worden + wie + wat + waar + wanneer
3)klopt
4)alle reparaties moeten globaal vermeld worden.
reparatie raporten moeten traceerbaar zijn of bijgevoegt in archief

----------

